
Show HN: An algorithm automatically remove text from natural images - jeremycochoy
https://wc-ducktor.tech/
======
jeremycochoy
Hello HN community. I am developing a web service which remove text from
natural images, and a friend recommended me to share it with you.

A nice test is for example the doge meme from wikipedia.
([https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&source=images&cd=&ved=2ahUKE...](https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&source=images&cd=&ved=2ahUKEwiz1OPMuJHkAhUOzhoKHev-
ByAQjRx6BAgBEAQ&url=https%3A%2F%2Ffr.wikipedia.org%2Fwiki%2FDoge_\(m%25C3%25A8me\)&psig=AOvVaw08m8kcDkAKWhGjaWvzEPZc&ust=1566390265195406))
Not every image is perfect. He is also having a hard time with huge capital
fonts.

I think the usage is straight forward, but I would like to add some comments
on the project.

* You are limited to 10 images per IP for now, because I have to pay for the servers and it can quickly get expensive. This is the easiest way I found to allow everybody to test it without exploding my bank account.

## Some question I am anticipating:

1) Why is it so slow

The algorithm is computationally intensive. With the current setup, it takes
around 40s for a maximal size images. I could reduce it to few seconds
(tested, it works) at the cost of expensive hardware.

2) Pricing page?

Yes, I sell "computation" tickets, which basically help me to compensate the
cost of the servers. This is also a way to thanks me if you like this app.

3) How can I help ?

If you find bugs, please report them to me. If you find natural images on
which the algorithm perform poorly, you can also share the information. If you
have friends who make a good usage of this app, some visibility would
definitively helps. Finally, if you want to invest or make a donation, please
contact me.

If you have any question, post it below and I will answer you as best as I
can.

